# 1WTC: The Freedom Tower



## FastTrax (Jan 21, 2021)

www.onewtc.com

www.wtc.com

www.oneworldobservatory.com/en-us/

www.911memorial.org

www.panynj.gov/path/en/schedules-maps/world-trade-center-station.html

www.businessinsider.com/inside-nyc-new-world-trade-center-freedom-tower-photos-2018-10

https://old.panynj.gov/wtcprogress/live-camera.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_World_Trade_Center

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Construction_of_One_World_Trade_Center

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tribute_in_Light

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Trade_Center_Transportation_Hub

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Trade_Center_station_(PATH)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_September_11_Memorial_&_Museum


----------



## Pepper (Jan 21, 2021)

Thanks for the pics.  I see the new Tower once or twice a week.  It doesn't thrill me.  Still attached to the Twins.  I will always miss the Twins.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 21, 2021)

It's eerie watching movies made in NY before 911.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 21, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Thanks for the pics.  I see the new Tower once or twice a week.  It doesn't thrill me.  Still attached to the Twins.  I will always miss the Twins.



No problemo Pepper. Have you ever been in the old towers? I got a rare chance to see NYC from the roof of Tower 1 with not only the broadcast antenna but like a million public safety and business antennas too. The one thing that unnerved me was the ride on the elevators. If you had the misfortune of riding one you know what I mean. Take care and above all, safe distance.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 21, 2021)

Yes, was in the old Towers more than a few times.  My dad was a big fan of his NYC and was enthralled whenever something big or new was happening and got me involved by his enthusiasm. He loved the Verrazzano Bridge, too.

We were among the first folks inside.  My dad knew so much about his city, he was like a tour guide, only better because he'd buy me lunch.   Anyway, when riding those elevators, make sure to leave your stomach in the lobby and pick it up on the way out!  Was on the top floor a few times as many state & city offices were there and we had business with them.  It swayed, the top of the building swayed in the wind, it was so bizarre.

I wish they were rebuilt exactly as they were.

Ps
Dad was one of the first over the Verrazzano too.  Like a kid he was with    stars in his eyes.


----------

